
Ask HN: Insurance for single-member LLC - urdnfast
Hi All<p>I have a single-member LLC through which I do software R&amp;D work.  A new contract requires that I hold &quot;Commercial General Liability&quot; and &quot;Professional Liability&quot; insurance.  Was wondering if anyone on here had any particular recommendations&#x2F;experience about particular insurance providers. 
There are a bunch and they seem indistinguishable to my untrained eye.<p>Related and more general question: how do you go about finding good professional services? (eg accountant, lawyer, ...)  Presumably most common answer is &quot;social network&quot; but I&#x27;m a little lacking in that dep&#x27;t at the moment.<p>Thanks
u
======
techjuice
Many of the well known insurance companies are pretty good, I would recommend
just looking at your local big highest rated insurance companies.

[https://www.consumeraffairs.com/insurance/business-
insurance...](https://www.consumeraffairs.com/insurance/business-insurance/)
[http://www.reviews.com/business-insurance/](http://www.reviews.com/business-
insurance/)

Though I would recommend getting few local small business owners word of mouth
recommendations that you use regularly above all else. Now for your finding
good professional services, I literally go around and see who is doing pretty
good (clean and modern physical location, good track record on review sites if
they are online, and I also get local business owner opinions.)

Going to the services place of business has been very valuable along with
checking out the surrounding businesses. I would also recommend watching how
happy the people are going in and out of the business from the parking lot if
it is a small single shop place. If it is in a bigger building I would
recommend going to their lobby to see how the people and facilities are up to
your quality standards.

You can also get a good gauge on some of quality by how your are treated on
the phone and in person at the front desk. Normally many of these places have
brochures you can get by visiting them to learn more about their specific
services and in some cases if they are a big firm their clients if the clients
agreed to be named.

It will normally come down to which preference you have (small or big business
service). Then once you know your preference you can begin to narrow it down.
I would recommend testing the waters with a few consultations up front which
would be well worth it in the long run.

